# Paph. Temptation 'Huntington's Champion' CCE/AOS



## Brandon Tam (Jun 4, 2015)

Last month, The Huntington got a CCE of 90 points from the AOS for Paph. Temptation 'Huntington's Champion'(Cross between philippinense x kolopakingii). If my memory serves me right, it was 11 spikes with an average of 6-7 flowers per spike.


----------



## rbedard (Jun 4, 2015)

Beautiful plant; well done.


----------



## AdamD (Jun 4, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 4, 2015)

That takes my breath away....amazing!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2015)

Fantastico!!


----------



## orcoholic (Jun 4, 2015)

Remarkable!!!


----------



## Justin (Jun 4, 2015)

bravo!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2015)

:clap: :drool: :smitten:


----------



## bigleaf (Jun 4, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## abax (Jun 4, 2015)

I bet that plant blew the judges' collective minds! It a 
monster.


----------



## Spaph (Jun 5, 2015)

Congrats, what a year for Huntington!


----------



## John M (Jun 5, 2015)

Bravo! Good job!


----------



## Heather (Jun 5, 2015)

Superb! Thanks Brandon and Congratulations!


----------

